# Anfänger Frage zu Python für Windows



## senmeis (1 Dezember 2021)

Hi,

In Python für Windows gibt’s zwei Umgebungsoptionen: command line und shell. Welche ist zu empfehlen? Ist der Editor schon dabei?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Dezember 2021)

Die python.exe kann ohne Parameter aufgerufen werden, dann hast du eine interaktive Konsole in der du direkt Python-Code eingeben und ausführen kannst. Oder du übergibst ein Python Programm als Parameter was dann ausgeführt wird.

Wo bekommst du denn die Auswahl zwischen Command line und Shell?

Ein Editor ist nicht dabei, du nimmst den der dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2021)

senmeis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> In Python für Windows gibt’s zwei Umgebungsoptionen: command line und shell. Welche ist zu empfehlen? Ist der Editor schon dabei?


Hallo,
meinst Du die IDLE Shell? Die sehe ich als eine Art Schmalspur-IDE ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2021)

Sorry, die Abwertung "Schmalspur" ist wohl nicht gerechtfertig:






						Python IDLE Lernumgebung - schneller Python lernen mit IDLE
					

Die integrierte Entwicklungsumgebung unterstützt beim Lernen (und Programmieren) von Python. Wie starten und nutzen wird gezeigt.




					www.python-lernen.de


----------



## georg28 (1 Dezember 2021)

Python Programme lassen sich ohne weiteres in der command line oder Shell starten. Auch kann man ganze Python Programme ohne py Datei starten. Ich würde mir aber wenn man es unter Windows Macht pycharm oder visual Studio code runterladen und damit arbeiten. Das ist angenehmer. Und Anleitungen zum Einrichten wie muß was gemacht werden gibt es auf YouTube massig Videos. Bei pycharm gibt es eine Community Edition die umsonst ist aber nicht alle Funktionen hat
 Aber solange man die Programme lokal laufen lässt kann man alles machen


----------

